# Schooling ???



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi me again
we visited the international school in Paphos in July and are planning to send our two oldest children there age 11 and 12 but have been advised to send the youngest to Cypriot school ( 5) as she will adapt better to the language etc does any one have any thoughts on this or have gone through a simular situation ?

does anyone have children currently attending the international school and how are you finding it , my kids currently go to a secondary and a private school here in the UK but i would love to hear others parents views on the school , is there a PTA. do you think the children are challenged enough ? are you happy with the school overall, did you make the right choice moving your kids from a UK school and have they coped ok with it ?
Thanks for any one who has any advice


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Advice on schooling*



carolegan said:


> Hi me again
> we visited the international school in Paphos in July and are planning to send our two oldest children there age 11 and 12 but have been advised to send the youngest to Cypriot school ( 5) as she will adapt better to the language etc does any one have any thoughts on this or have gone through a simular situation ?
> 
> does anyone have children currently attending the international school and how are you finding it , my kids currently go to a secondary and a private school here in the UK but i would love to hear others parents views on the school , is there a PTA. do you think the children are challenged enough ? are you happy with the school overall, did you make the right choice moving your kids from a UK school and have they coped ok with it ?
> Thanks for any one who has any advice


It all depends on your future plans and how long you intend to stay in Cyprus and what you expect from your daughter's education in the long term. Younger children do benefit from the State School system and adapt far better than older children. The state system has the benefit of being free of course, but bear in mind that it is geared to the Apolyterion (school leaving certificate) and not to externally moderated and internationally recognised exams that will help her get into University or other forms of further and higher education. The vast majority of Cypriot parents who have aspirations for their children to study abroad (which is most) pay for afternoon tuition for IGCSE and A level exams from private tutors, or send their children to private schools which cover the IGCSE and GCE curricula. Some univesities in the UK now state that they accept the Apolyterion instead of A levels, but the vast majority do not (and those that do are weak and struggling institutions). My advice would be to send her to the state system for elementary school to pick up the language and culture, but make sure she keeps her English up to scratch, so that she can be reintegrated later, either back into the UK system, or into the Cypriot private sector.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*school places available*



carolegan said:


> Hi me again
> we visited the international school in Paphos in July and are planning to send our two oldest children there age 11 and 12 but have been advised to send the youngest to Cypriot school ( 5) as she will adapt better to the language etc does any one have any thoughts on this or have gone through a simular situation ?
> 
> does anyone have children currently attending the international school and how are you finding it , my kids currently go to a secondary and a private school here in the UK but i would love to hear others parents views on the school , is there a PTA. do you think the children are challenged enough ? are you happy with the school overall, did you make the right choice moving your kids from a UK school and have they coped ok with it ?
> Thanks for any one who has any advice



in the end my children went to EPEC in Emba next to the Easy Living UK bedding shop off Chlorakas High Street and they are loving it the ages in the school go from 6-16 and they cater for all subjects and needs some and take IGCSE exams 
People have contacted me for the details of the school and in the past all places have been filled but I KNOW there is at least 3 places available at the moment as one family has left you can email me [email protected] if you wanted to know any more details about it


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi me again
> we visited the international school in Paphos in July and are planning to send our two oldest children there age 11 and 12 but have been advised to send the youngest to Cypriot school ( 5) as she will adapt better to the language etc does any one have any thoughts on this or have gone through a simular situation ?


One of our neighbours have been sending their children to the local Cypriot village school. The children have settled well and are now fluent in the language. The lad (about 7 on arrival) was originally put back a year to allow him to learn the language and is now up with his own age group. He did encounter a little racist bullying at first but has now proved himself. The girl struggled but is keeping up. She wasn't put back a year as she was younger.


----------

